# Here We Go



## Zand (Oct 24, 2011)

BTV forecast discussion this morning:

"WIDESPREAD RAIN OR HIGHER ELEV RA/SN THEN DEVELOPS ACROSS THE AREA
DURING THURSDAY...BUT WILL BEGIN TO TRANSITION TO A MIX OF RAIN/WET
SNOW OR ALL SNOW IN ALL AREAS BY THE AFTERNOON HOURS AS WET BULB
AND/OR DYNAMICAL COOLING PROCESSES OCCUR. COULD EVEN SEE A BAND OF
HEAVIER SNOW SOMEWHERE FROM ERN NY INTO CENTRAL/SRN VT/SRN NH/ME BY
LATER IN THE DAY INTO THE EVENING HOURS DURING BEST FGEN
FORCING/850-700 MB WAA. WILL THUS OFFER HIGH CHANCE TO LIKELY POPS
WITH SEVERAL INCHES OF WET SNOW POSSIBLE IN THE HIGHER
ELEVATIONS...SAY ABOVE 1000 FT. EVEN A WET SLUSHY ACCUMULATION OF AN
INCH OR TWO POSSIBLE IN THE LOWER ELEVATIONS AS WELL THURSDAY
EVENING..."

After the storm, lows in the low to mid 20s every night through early next week. Sunday River might be able to pull it off and maybe Killington by next week.


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 24, 2011)

i am checking out the forecast for Bethel maine, they could conceivably make snow starting tuesday night into saturday to get Locke spinning like last year!

"THE SECOND OF A SERIES OF WAVES WILL MOVE ALONG BAROCLINIC ZONE
SITTING OVER NEW ENGLAND TUE NIGHT INTO WED. THIS WILL GENERALLY BE
A WEAK WAVE...AND MOST OF ANY PRECIP LOOKS TO STAY TO THE S. A MORE
IMPRESSIVE TROUGH DIGS OVER THE OHIO/TN VLY REGION WED NIGHT...AND
THEN DEVELOPS A BRIEF NEG TILT AS IT LIFTS NWD ACROSS THE ERN US
AND ERN CANADA THU INTO FRI. THIS WILL ALLOW SFC LOW TO DEVELOP S
OF THE MID ATLANTIC AND TRACK NE ALONG BAROCLINIC ZONE. DEPENDING
ON YOUR MODEL OF CHOICE THIS TRACK WILL LIKELY BRING SOME PRECIP
INTO THE AREA BEGINNING WED NIGHT...AND LIKELY ENDING BY FRIDAY
MORNING /UNLESS OF COURSE...YOU LIKE THE 00Z HEMISPHERIC CMC
MODELS...WHICH KEEPS ALL PRECIP S OF CWA/. UNFORTUNATELY...P-TYPE
WILL BE AN ISSUE WITH THIS SYSTEM...ESPECIALLY LATE THU AND THU
NIGHT...WHERE ACCUMULATING SNOW IN THE NRN ZONES IS A DISTINCT
POSSIBILITY...WITH THE POTENTIAL TO SEE A LITTLE SNOW ALL THE WAY
TO THE COAST. TRACK AND INTENSITY OF THIS STORM WILL MAKE ALL THE
DIFFERENCE...AND WILL HAVE TO WATCH AT THIS POINT.

SYSTEM WILL HEAD OFF TO THE MARITIMES FRIDAY AND DEEPEN ALLOWING
SOME VERY COLD AIR IN FOR AT LEAST FRI AND SAT...WITH SHSN IN THE
MTNS."


----------



## WJenness (Oct 24, 2011)

DING DING!!!

Let's get this party started!

Who is going to SR this weekend assuming this pans out? I just might have to on Sunday...

-w


----------



## snoseek (Oct 24, 2011)

If they open and it's a semi cheap ticket I'm in on Sunday I think.


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm hoping saturday, I have to teach sunday!  and Monday I have a huge deadline for work.  So Please open saturday!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 25, 2011)

They're even saying some inland areas of CT may see some wet snow......


----------



## Madroch (Oct 25, 2011)

Posted this in other threads-- 12z Euro has sundown with a foot plus from storm 2- wishful thinking but fun to fantasize... will we see Black Phantom lining up for first chair?


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a week long vacation starting Thursday, if there's snow I will go!!


----------



## rocojerry (Oct 26, 2011)

Excitement levels are high! Time to put in for some time off...  may need to take a last minute personal day soon!!


----------



## Vortex (Oct 26, 2011)

I will be at the River Sat and Sunday am.  I want to be home on my living room for the pats game.

Latest facebook posts by the River make me think they may be waiting.


----------



## billski (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm torturing myself by watching those blinky white things on the forecast-at-a-glance graphics.  I'll save the WROD for you guys.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/aly/Past/Snow_PNS/StormTotalSnowFcst.png


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 27, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/aly/Past/Snow_PNS/StormTotalSnowFcst.png


So you making Oct turns?


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 27, 2011)

Of course! Snow tires going on the car in 40 minutes!


----------



## billski (Oct 27, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Of course! Snow tires going on the car in 40 minutes!



This reminds me of my family in the flatlands.  While you have good reason, it's sheer panic down here.  I am asked by *unnamed party" to mount the snows in early November.  Was just thinking of that last night.

RC has the only good reason to do so!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 27, 2011)

billski said:


> This reminds me of my family in the flatlands.  While you have good reason, it's sheer panic down here.  I am asked by *unnamed party" to mount the snows in early November.  Was just thinking of that last night.
> 
> RC has the only good reason to do so!


I actually had a lot of consideration about even bothering to mount the snows now. It seems too early. But I don't know how aggressive the plows are going to be. Going into at least 3-4" of potentially poorly plowed wet snow makes me go for better safe than sorry. Plus, lots will not be plowed either making the parking situation potentially difficult. If I wasn't driving into the heart of the snow with uncertainties about the plow situation, I wouldn't even bother. Those doing so in metro Boston area are just wasting tread.


----------

